# Should I?



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all, 

Im currently riding (well owning not necessarily riding) a 08 Soloist carbon with full Chorus on a Zonda wheelset. All the bars, stem crankset are FSA. Fully fitted out with top of the line stuff, fizik saddle ect. 

The simple thing is Im thinking of selling, I just dont use the bike, in the 6 months its done less than 500k's. For a build that has cost more than AU$7000 what do you people consider a fair price? 

Best place to sell being ebay?


----------

